# the HOS gang



## Gangsta (Jul 20, 2008)

toooday.

I was wearing a black with pink mesh bikini top and grey/black dragon board shorts...and got lotsa strange looks 

rode Boogies, wtc, transitions and changes, while Lisa rode Simba and Maura rode CB.

then went to Sheetz for fooood. and to Marcs to bug him about polo this weekend 

came home and moved new jumps into the ring. NOW we have a panel and flower boxes!

theeeen. rode Jasmine while Lisa rode Kitt Katt. worked Jazzy mostly on bending, but then jumped a bit. she's never done anything other than plain rails, so the plank and flowers caught her attention. she was jumping kinda weird at first, but once she realized they weren't gonna eat her, relaxed a ton. and was really good  did a 2'3 vert with flowers (yay!) to a 2' oxer. ya, I know. shut up haha

then went to setting up new equipment in the barn...got a new boarder showing up sometime (adkjfa;sdfj it's already 11pm!!! lol) so we were getting everything ready for her. then went and threw 17 bales of hay into the field, just cos we can 

got videos of todays rides. will post later, once everything's taken care of around the farm. if they'd ever show up lol


----------



## Gangsta (Jul 20, 2008)

today was a fairly easy day

somehow, the ponehs got a board down (probably between Booger, Simba and Reds) and the ponehs and Reds were all out together.

Syd came out to ride Booger, and since it was still raining, she opted to ride bareback. they walked around a couple laps, and he was off, so she put him back. got on Simba and rode him bareback for a while.

then I hopped on Gangsta while Lisa rode Bri. did some wtc and jumping, got Ganky over the flowers and plank...he wasn't too happy 

then Alex showed up. did Ganky. then Scarlet...who's abcess was worse than we thought. he was able to pull up her entire sole, from the popped part of the abcess, back to her heel...ick. so he didn't put shoes on her, we'll try again in a few weeks. then he reshod Jasmine and trimmed Kitt Katt. so Jazzy and Kitz had the day off, as recommended by the farrier.

then spent a lot of time working on the jumps. have one brick wall done, the other 1/3 done. got the gate put together and out in the ring...just need to do some touch-up work on it, and put 4 more standards together. finally, we're getting somewhere 


show tomorrow....gonna take Jasmine in novice horse (yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay, first show!), Lisa's gonna take Autumn in 3'6 working, and Janie is either gonna take Kitz in novice horse, or Gangsta in novice rider. not sure yet. we'll find out in the morning


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Good luck at the show tomorrow! We need pics!!


----------



## Gangsta (Jul 20, 2008)

thankie, thankie!

and yup, got pix! and a few vids 


so. show today.

took Jasmine in novice horse. Janie took Gangsta in childrens hunter at 2'6, and Lisa took Autumn in working 3'.

Jazz. has only jumped a handful of times (4 or 5) and competed novice horse hunter. Granted, PWHA is as local schooling as you can get...plain PVC rails with no filler...but still  Jazzy did her first course, today! got to the show, she was nervous, but settled down pretty quick. spent the first lap following Autumn and Gangsta, then she settled on her own.AND she didn't viciously attack a single horse!!! (we have that problem at home. she's aggressive under saddle lol) she didn't even seem to notice any of them  she went over all the jumps like she's been doing it forever. our division had 7. took 2nd in the hack. 2nd in the first course (bent line, bent line, outside, judges) and 2nd in out second course (first fence, roll back to second, diagonal line, jump 5, rollback to 6, outside line). and reserve champion! w00t go Jazz!! 

Janie and Ganky did awesome. Janie just moved up to 2'6 this year with her pony, and has never taken Ganky around a course. they took 3rd in the hack, 4th in their first course and 3rd in their second 

Lisa took Autumn in working...they were the only ones in the hack, so, yea. they won haha 3 in their o/f, but Autumn being Autumn, had no problem sweeping the division. yaaaaaaaaaaay Lisa and Autumn!


so yea, great day 

no one got vids of Jazzys first course, I was upset. I cried. OK, not really. but the drama counds for something, right? 


came home, took care of ponehs. worked more on the last wall. reset lines. Janie rode Simba. did a 3 jump course (erm. all that's set up now haha) at 2'3. he's never even done 2'3 haha


----------



## Gangsta (Jul 20, 2008)

today was pretty simple.

finished off the touchups on the walls, and put them out in the ring. chased Booger around the field...he looks sound, now, so I think I'll try to ride him tomorrow, and see how he does with weight. also checked Ganky. that new mare put a few good kicks on a few of the horses. but now, they've all seemed to settle into their pecking order. Gangsta and Autumn were the only two who didn't move lol new mare butted her way up the ladder, but can't get above either of them. 

rode Simba today, in the HTR. just did wtc, bending and transitions. he had a hard work yesterday. then Chris got on and rode him at a walk for a bit  and I got on Kitt Katt and jumped him through the bent line a few times


lessons tomorrow.


----------



## xNigelx (Jul 28, 2008)

I love reading your log. I'm basically super jealous of your life. haha. Congrats at the show! We're are the pictures?!!?


----------



## Gangsta (Jul 20, 2008)

pix are floating. i needta post em still lol

so. obviously. i've disappeared. but. i'm back! yay me 

stuff's happened. Jazzy put me through a wall. that wasn't too much fun. Booger wasn't sound with a rider. gonna check him again today. Jazzy's bending has improved tons. last night, she was cantering 10m circles in perfect balance. it was awesome  Scarlet's almost complete sound in the pasture  that probably excites me the most right now

then. next week. I'm going to the beach. my FIRST VACATION in over 5 years. I just don't take time off. ever. and whaddya know. I got my subpeona for right in the middle of the week [email protected]#@!

i really don't wanna hafta go testify. i reallyREALLY don't wanna hafta face that guy again. *sigh* but the chance to put him behind bars for good is worth it.

sometimes, I really hate my life


----------



## Gangsta (Jul 20, 2008)

the show today was awesome  had really tough competition, and still placed high in all the classes. And Syd found a severed gopher head in the ring during warm up. it was rotting and smelled nasty.
came home, had lessons. 
did barn chores

leaving for the beach tomorrow, doubt i'll make it online when i come back for court, so....see y'all next weekend!


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Have a good time at the beach and congrats for the show being a success!


----------



## Gangsta (Jul 20, 2008)

yay! I'm back 

was supposed to go to a show today, but honestly didn't care. I'm tired of showing. so we went to Battlefield for a trail ride instead  Took Jasmine, Coco took Jake and Lisa took Kitt Katt. we were out for about 2.5 hours. gonna try to get to Elysian this week....and ride to Starbucks again at some point


----------



## Gangsta (Jul 20, 2008)

yeeeeesterday. had fun. got stuff done around the farm. rode Ganky bareback for a while. had lessons. found a new poneh i want  yea....i have issues


----------



## Gangsta (Jul 20, 2008)

hmmm

yesterday, went to look at a new farm. absolutely love it  still trying to figure out if we can pull it off or not...but I hope so! *crosses fingers*
came home and rode. Jasmine was beyond perfect  she was steady and honest thru the lines and hit the distances I asked for. she makes me happy  then we had to go to dinner at my parents. blah.

today, we're supposed to head to Gordonsville to look at superexpensive ponies...may try to do a business deal with the woman, where we'll take a few ponies on consignment. yaaaaaaaaay ponehs!


----------



## Gangsta (Jul 20, 2008)

soooooooooo due to all the rains, didn't go to Gordonsville. stayed home and messed about here. rode Ganky in the afternoon. his back gets sore when it rains, so I couldn't ride bareback. ended up doing work on jumping without reins. kept the jumps low cos of his back, but he was OK to jump. yay


----------



## Gangsta (Jul 20, 2008)

show sunday. along with XC

Simba was going to show LS, but 18" was too boring for him lol so he schooled. I'll just wait til next year and throw him into the greens. that's what he needs  
Jazz was amazing. after a lil'flip out at the wall (no surprise there) she was perfect. except she didn't want to trot lol So. we cantered our first course, ever lol First course was beyond perfect. distances, leads....everything. until the last jump, on the bent line. hit a bad spot and took the rail down. *shrug* she was awesome  2nd course was a lot uglier. her attention span was shot. s'ok though, I still left the ring with the worlds biggest grin on my face.

then went up to the XC course to play around. Lisa rode Simba a bit more and Coco got on Quincy. they warmed up while I went down to the racks to hose Jazzy off. some lady fell off and they had to bring an ambulance in for her. broke both her wrists. then Lisa traded Simba for Autumn and she and Coco jumped around, while Eric, Justin, Chris and I followed them around.

so. really good day 

pix of the XC coming eventually. maybe the show, too. but at 18", well, pix suck


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Sounds like a great day, so jealous I had to go work at the store 

Can't wait to see pics so start sharing them!!!


----------



## Gangsta (Jul 20, 2008)

so. I'm slacking. again. surprise, surprise 

I guess I'll save myself the effort, and give the hi-lights. Booger got nasty thrush. from standing on dry ground. yea, explain that one to me? so I've been riding him every few days, about 15 min, just to give him exercise, with his feet diapered and duct taped. he looks funny, left fore and right hind lol Looked a lot better today, but I still don't think he's gonna make the show this weekend. *shrug* Simba can go in his place

rode Jasmine today. worked on bending and balancing, and flying changes. she's awesome  then did some jump work, focussing on striding. then rode Booger for 15 min, easy wtc and some change work, cos he really seems to love his changes lol 

fed/cleaned stalls/hay/water/all-that-fun-stuff

show Sat at NHS, a student is taking Gangsta in student eq, and maybe pleasure, and I'm either taking Bri in pleasure, or Jasmine in Adult Eq...it's only 18". I know she'd rather do 2', but I can't stay that late, as someone's coming to see Wrangler....
then show Sunday at AHF...either Simba and Bri, or Booger, Simba and Bri. *crosses fingers*


----------



## Gangsta (Jul 20, 2008)

sooooooooooooo
used Ganky in a lesson this morning.

then rode Jasmine while Coco rode Quincy. part in the ring, part in the field. then Calvin came out and finished in the field, just needs straw. so we finished our ride in the ring. 

got Jazzy all clipped and pretty. gonna go get ready for dinner now....*crosses fingers* meeting the bf's mom tonight...eep!


Oscar came home. he had a grandfather seizure...i think is what they called it...but they verified the seizure part. it was really scary watching him. it was really, really bad :/


----------



## Gangsta (Jul 20, 2008)

show yesterday. Erin took Bri in jr pleasure. wtgayp and wtc. yea...just 2 classes in teh division. weird. they got 2 6ths out of 15. Jazz warmed up great, but her attention span was shot, so she didn't compete. Came home and showed Wrangler again. *crosses fingers*

show today. Boogies didn't go, Syd took Simba in wt and got reserve out of 12 *w00t* and did SS eq nad SS hunter with him, too. his first time doing courses, and he cantered. he was such a star  they placed in 5 of their 6 classes


then I took Bri in pleasure. 2nd, 4th, 2nd and reserve. she was amazing  this judge had the pleasure classes halting, backing, extending and shortening randomly. it was weird. she was confused lol


----------



## Gangsta (Jul 20, 2008)

sunday. after the show. laurie came over and we rode a bit. I hopped on Scarlet. and looked silly. still had my show boots and spurs on...breeches...tank top...no helmet, western saddle and english bridle. Scarlet hasn't been ridden in about 3 months, due to a really bad abcess the vets came out and popped it in the toe, then the farrier came out a week later, and determined that the bruising was actually from heel to heel...so...all the way around the foot. poor thing :/ So. I got on her. and had forgotten how lazy she is lol She was still the lazy, quiet, sane, cant-steer-to-save-her-life horse she was 3 months ago. it was awesome  bout 20ish min in hte ring, then trail rode for a while. came home, and ma was over...so i made her ride back to the barn 

yesterday, all the ponehs had the day off...except poor Bri lol used her in a lesson with a timid beginner. so she'll get today off...

gonna get ready to head out and ride Jasmine now


----------



## Gangsta (Jul 20, 2008)

had one of the kids come out this afternoon. she worked Simba a bit, then decided to hop on Wrangler. She ended up doing 3' lines with him. he's so beautiful to watch, over fences. it's all so effortless for him. used Gangsta in a lesson, worked on cantering lines and roll backs

did barn chores

back to court in the am. *sigh* i really don't wanna go :/ i'm afraid they're gonna put him back on the streets, then he'll know my face....


----------



## Gangsta (Jul 20, 2008)

yay 

court wasn't too bad...still can't talk about it, cos the guy might be filing an appeal, but whatever. 

Ma wouldn't let me drive today, she thought I'd be too upset to drive after what I had to go through in the court room, then decided to take me out tack shop hopping to make me feel better  so. I got lotsa new toys  mostly new blankets. for Scarlet, Simba, Bri and Jasmine for this winter. then got new eskadron boots (front and back) and new bell boots. all in baby blue. for Jasmine 

gonna see how they look on her tomorrow


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Glad the court thing wasn't too bad, even though I am clueless as to what it is all about 

I wish my mum used retail therapy for me!!! Do we get to see pics of cute ponies in new clothes???


----------



## Gangsta (Jul 20, 2008)

I'll post pix! She doesn't usually do retail therapy lol It was all because of the nature of the court case

if you wanna know, just PM me, but I can't post it out in the open. it was one of those 'it'll never happen to me' types of things[/code]


----------



## Gangsta (Jul 20, 2008)

soooooo today did a lotta work around the barn, was here by myself today, and only ended up getting one horse ridden. worked Jasmine  she looks good in baby blue! unfortunately, didn't get any pix. might ride her either tomorrow or Sat, but prolly not. she's about ot lose her shoes, and farrier's coming out Sun, so I'll prolly just wait til Mon to ride her again...which means no pix til Mon lol Buuuut. the baby blue hind ankle boots and front boots and bell boots and square pad and half pad...all looked pretty dern cute on her  
Her leg yielding was near flawless at the walk, her bending work is a thousand times better than when she came in, her canter is about finished, her changes are coming along beautifully, and she did a 2'3 line boldy and honestly...in perfect striding! was a sketchy distance (moved the jumps for Wrangler) and she really wanted to chip, but gave me the big spot I asked for. so proud of her!!


----------



## Gangsta (Jul 20, 2008)

rode Jasmine. while Lisa rode Cadet and Janie rode Quincy. then she rode Bri. and got pix of Jasmine in her blue  Janie kept getting sidetracked, so only a few pix. will be up soon, so go find 'em!


----------



## o0hawaiigirl0o (Aug 8, 2008)

Janie! I've missed hearing about her.  I just saw the pics of Jazzy in blue. She looks like a model.


----------

